# American (ght) Hose Fittings



## amarks5 (31/5/11)

Anyone know where to get hold of US garden hose thread fittings for the water in/out ports on a Blichmann Therminator?

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## Supra-Jim (31/5/11)

ibrew.com.au sell Blichmann gear here in Australia to maybe drop them a line, or see what you can order from the States (remember the dollar goes along way now)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Kleiny (31/5/11)

el

I received a therminator last week and just got some Aus tap fittings from the big green shed. Put a bit of silicone on the thread and cross threaded them on. They where just the plastic type and they hold fine. I will get a picture and post it here.

I dont know what razz or yum yum yum have done or others who already use the therminator

Kleiny


----------



## Kleiny (31/5/11)

Here they are.











The rough marks on the outside are from the multy grips i used to tighten them, i used plastic so as it would not damage the therminator.

Kleiny


----------



## kevin_smevin (31/5/11)

I had used australian garden hose fitting for a while but they did leak. Got sick of it and bought some fittings on ebay from the US. I think if you search garden hose repair on US ebay, you'll find what you need. Haven't used them yet because i just figured out that they have a 18mm (i think) diameter hose rather then 12mm - no big deal just means i have to buy some more bits and pieces to make it work. ibrew will not sell you any US garden hose connections (i've tried) - the therminators they buy from blichmann come with them so they dont have any spare.


----------



## adryargument (31/5/11)

Kleiny said:


> Here they are.
> 
> The rough marks on the outside are from the multy grips i used to tighten them, i used plastic so as it would not damage the therminator.
> 
> Kleiny



Did the same last week to, works a treat. however they leak about 30ml a minute. Need more silicone i believe.


----------



## Kleiny (31/5/11)

Dont leak a drop. I put silicone around the thread and then slowly cross threaded the connector on let it set for more than 48hrs before use made sure that the connector was on to the rubber seal inside.

I might look into the US ebay hose connectors and get some if i ever need to change the current setup.


----------



## kevin_smevin (31/5/11)

Kleiny said:


> Dont leak a drop. I put silicone around the thread and then slowly cross threaded the connector on let it set for more than 48hrs before use made sure that the connector was on to the rubber seal inside.
> 
> I might look into the US ebay hose connectors and get some if i ever need to change the current setup.



I didn't use any silicone, just a bit of teflon tape. Leaked a fair bit, big pain in the arse. First brew with my new connections this weekend - hopefully no leaks


----------



## MHB (31/5/11)

I think you will find the threads are NPT, just Googled NPT to BSP adaptor the first page to come up has a bunch of connectors and Im sure there are plenty more available if you want to explore further.
MHB


----------



## amarks5 (31/5/11)

Thanks guys and thanks for the great close-up pics Kleiny.

I'm always amazed how much knowledge there is on this forum on ANYTHING connected with brewing and how good you guys are about sharing it.

I'll have a go with the brute force and silicon. If that doesn't work, I'll check out the link on eBay.

FWIW, I can confirm that ibrew don't want to know you if you got your Theminator from someplace else.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## kevin_smevin (31/5/11)

MHB said:


> I think you will find the threads are NPT, just Googled NPT to BSP adaptor the first page to come up has a bunch of connectors and Im sure there are plenty more available if you want to explore further.
> MHB



From what i understand, the US in all of its wisdom has come up with a special thread just for garden hoses - it is called a garden hose thread (GHT) and isn't compatible with anything useful

Here's a link to some GHT info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden_hose


----------



## adryargument (31/5/11)

yum yum yum said:


> From what i understand, the US in all of its wisdom has come up with a special thread just for garden hoses - it is called a garden hose thread (GHT) and isn't compatible with anything useful
> 
> Here's a link to some GHT info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden_hose



GHT thread is also the same as SAE thread. The hydraulics shop near me had one that fit but it was about 3inch long and had a solid metal sleeve. think the sale price on the unit was $45 a pop.


----------



## Kleiny (31/5/11)

el tono said:


> I can confirm that ibrew don't want to know you if you got your Theminator from someplace else.



Well maybe they should give a competitive price.

$250 to my door from US

$365+ Postage from Aus supplier (and i did ask if they would match or come close).


----------



## Malted (31/5/11)

Kleiny said:


> Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just out of interest, is that surface rust on your chiller, copper showing underneath a chrome layer, or is it leaked wort over it?


----------



## Kleiny (31/5/11)

Copper, it was like that when it arived


----------



## razz (31/5/11)

Kleiny said:


> el
> 
> I received a therminator last week and just got some Aus tap fittings from the big green shed. Put a bit of silicone on the thread and cross threaded them on. They where just the plastic type and they hold fine. I will get a picture and post it here.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, I use black irrigation fittings from Mitre 10. Female thread one end and snap on the other, 13mm or 19mm, can't recall. Almost a perfect fit for the Therminator, some thread tape did the trick.
Here we go, 19mm poly x click on connection. just unscrew the two halves and put the female onto the therminator.
http://www.irrigationwarehouse.com.au/category42_1.htm


----------



## remi (31/5/11)

I just screwed some regular brass garden fittings on with some teflon tape- took it to the local hardware to make sure I got the right ones....never leaked a drop.

Remi


----------



## MetalRooster (17/9/18)

Apologies for the necropost but I was just in a position of needing some garden hose thread (ght) fittings for my blichmann therminator. Found some for $2 a pop here that screw straight on nicely:
https://www.hoselink.com.au/buy/3-4-us-thread-adapter/2731

And no you don't need to use hoselink fittings with the adapter.... any standard Australian fitting will screw right onto this adapter.

Posting in case someone like me goes searching for one in future.


----------

